# My First Couple Shoot :) A Fall theme



## MohaimenK (Oct 24, 2010)

My first couple shoot. C&C welcome


----------



## eccs19 (Oct 24, 2010)

I won't comment on them all, but I'll give you a couple things that I notice.

I'm undecided on the first shot.  I like the idea, just not sure if I like the couple being NOT the main subject.  Hard call on that one.

I like the third one.  I think it's my favorite out of the bunch.

5th one, to many shadows on their faces.  Fill would have helped.

Last one is nice, but I think the angle is wrong.  I think more of an angle would have been better.  It's just to close to being straight, that it looks like a mistake instead of intentional.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, I hate to say it, but I can't find one of the bunch that I like.  But here goes CC.

1. Not sure why you put the bench in focus, it makes it the subject of the photo and draws 90% of the attention there, instead of the couple, which is the main part of the shoot.

2. Did you have them "fake like they were walking"?  Seems like it, as he is rather flat footed, but in a walking position (if that makes sense lol) along with an awkward expression.  Is that a phone in his pocket or is he just happy to see me? lol Try to clone out the bulge of the phone is his pocket.

3.  Meh, doesn't strike me negative or positive.

1-3 ... seem very underexposed, probably due to your post processing or whatever you did to add that yellow/dingy/sepia tone (Which, btw .. doesn't work for me)

4-5 ... holy BRIGHT sunlight, Batman!  5, why did you have him in that horrendous shadow?  The composition would have probably worked, I like it, but the shadow/sunlight kills it.

6.  Cute picture, lots of 'emotion' inbetween the two, plus they both look comfortable.  Maybe crop some of the large amount of dead space above.

7-8 .. harsh shadows again.

9.  Like the idea, although he is a bit dark in the shot.  

10.  Again, good idea but the wide angle distorts the top of the pole so much that it looks funny and draws the attention from the couple.

Sorry I was so negative, but I've seen a lot of your shots come out great ... just felt these didn't match what you're capable of.


----------



## IDLaxStar (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah I am not so sure about the first one, I like the creativity but not so sure it worked out. I didn't like how a few of them had shadows on their faces but there are some good ones in there. You did a good of capturing their feeling for one another, you know the passion they have for each other, and to me that is the most important thing. But I think for a first time doing a couple shoot these are pretty good


----------



## darkchild (Oct 24, 2010)

the first one seems to be out of focus. just playin haha, i don't really like the idea of it, the rest of them are ok, but i agree with to many shadows.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 25, 2010)

I only like 2 & 3, but I do not like the PP.

#2.. he has an iPhone in his pocket doesn't he?


----------



## Stamp (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, what I do like, is all the poses except the dude in photo 2 seem comfortable and well done.  I think you need to start using fill flash when shooting with harsh shadows like a few of the shots, which reminds me, I need to conquer that as well.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2010)

i love the first one


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all ur comments guys! Yes I should have used my flash. Not sure why I didn't. It was stupid of me not to to. But thanks for pointing it out for sure! Next time I will have that in my check list. 

As for #1, yah I liked it a lot but we all have our own taste. The couple ended up loving it. I wish there was an old couple sitting there on the bench, it' would have made more sense. It looks unfinished. 

#2 yeah I was going to scrap it but then I decided to put it up and they liked it. It does look like he's posing in an uncomfortable position. Although I didn't ask them to pose, just simply walk and took various shots as they were walking. And no he doesn't have an iPhone although he wants one


----------



## Jacki (Oct 25, 2010)

A few of your horizons need to be straightened out, imo. I do like the first one, but I don't like the weird colors from it being underexposed. I like #4, but I'm not sure if I like the slant or not...I think if a little off the bottom was cropped so you don't see her butt, she would match the guy and it would look better. #6 is great! You chopped off some of her hair though. 7, 8, and 9 are composed really well imo, the shadows just get in the way of making them great. Except for 9. The hands are way overexposed; I see what you were going for though. #10 needs to be straightened, but also a good shot. 
:thumbup:


----------

